# nomenclature question



## merc (Nov 19, 2021)

From what I understand the first plant listed on a plant tag is pod parent and the second plant is the sexy time partner (or other contributing parent).

If a plant is listed as (hangianum x bellatulum), is it's grex still 'Karl Ploberger' or does that get thrown out because of the change in order of parents?

Thank in advance for your input!


----------



## Ray (Nov 19, 2021)

In the mind of the registrar, AxB is the same as BxA. From a genetic standpoint, as some traits are strongly carried by mitochondrial DNA from the “pod parent” (even though orchids have seed “capsules”, not pods), it seems to me there ought to be a difference.


----------

